# Other Pythons > Morelia >  New Jungle Carpet python.

## chet1028

Well, I'm pretty sure I won a Ben Seigel Reptiles auction for a baby JCP for $80.    It is a gift for my daughters 13th birthday.    It is her dream snake.   She is going to be thrilled.

----------


## Daybreaker

Congrats  :Smile:  Pics when you get it

----------


## 1nstinct

Congrats! I would be thrilled to get a JCP for my bday and I'm 22. Your daughter will love him/her

----------


## Flikky

That's awesome  :Very Happy:  !!

----------


## John1982

Congratulations if you won, pics when you get it please!

----------


## chet1028

I'm excited.   She's going to freak.   The site isn't letting me upload a pic.  I will try in the morning.

----------


## chet1028

I'm pretty sure I won.   It was an OT auction I placed my bid and then waiting for the 5 minutes to go by.   So the auction should have ended.   Another guy bid 15 minutes later but I think it was way too late.    Just waiting for Ben to confirm.

----------


## Daybreaker

> I'm pretty sure I won.   It was an OT auction I placed my bid and then waiting for the 5 minutes to go by.   So the auction should have ended.   Another guy bid 15 minutes later but I think it was way too late.    Just waiting for Ben to confirm.


Even on the off chance you didn't win there's still lots of really nice little jungles on Kingsnake and Fauna right now that I'm sure she'd be just as happy with.

----------


## chet1028

Definitely.   We also have a reptile show coming up in Buffalo in Sept that she might find one at.    But this deal would be pretty sweet.

----------


## chet1028

[IMG][/IMG]

This is the pic they used on the Facebook Auction.  I'm hoping she brightens up a lot as she grows up.

----------


## chet1028

Finally official.  I won.    I can't wait to see my daughter's face when she gets this little beauty.

----------


## reptileexperts

Pretty typical coloration on a younger JCP that has more traditional wild type looks. I have a couple girls that looked fairly similar when they were young, then after the first 6 months the yellows have come in and are now getting brighter with every shed still. Congrats!

----------


## chet1028

Awesome.   Thanks.   I'm excited to get get.   They're going to hold her for me until the end of Sept (for a $25) boarding charge.    I asked them to send me more pics of her and also her vitals (hatch date, length, weight, what and how well she's eating).   I'm still hatching my plan for how I am going to keep her a secret from my daughter until her birthday.

----------


## lefty

> I'm still hatching my plan for how I am going to keep her a secret from my daughter until her birthday.


BY POSTING IT ALL OVER THE INTERNET  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## chet1028

Lol.   Good point.  She doesn't know about this site (a far as I know).    Lol.

----------


## chet1028

Just made the final payment and shipping arrangements.    Our new JCP will be delivered on Oct. 2.    Very excited and nervous to get her home.

----------


## chet1028

Well, today is the day.   Our new JCP arrived this morning.    She's tiny.   She looks healthy.   I can't believe I kept it from my daughter this long.   She's convinced she is not getting a JCP.  She is going to be so excited.   I can't wait til she gets home from school.
I will post pics later.  The mobile upload is not working.

----------


## mainbutter

Enjoy it  :Very Happy: 

Carpets are so much darn fun!  My youngest pair are now in a year of pretty extreme growth, and it's awesome.

----------

chet1028 (10-02-2012)

----------


## vangarret2000

When carpets are hatchlings their colours start dull and brighten up with each shed. I am sure you already know but hatchlings can also be nippy. Make sure you handle it some for her if it needs to be tamed.  Wouldnt want her to get a meaningless bite and turn her off of them. 

I have also seen some hathlings that stay calm the first few few months then try a bout of acting tough for a bit, and then calm down with proper handling.

----------


## lefty

good looking little thing. you will enjoy her. i never had seen carpets until i bought an IJ on a whim at a reptile show in april and she has quickly become my favourite herp. love carpets. very active and great display animals. dont hide all day and are fun to handle....

----------

chet1028 (10-02-2012)

----------


## chet1028

> When carpets are hatchlings their colours start dull and brighten up with each shed. I am sure you already know but hatchlings can also be nippy. Make sure you handle it some for her if it needs to be tamed.  Wouldnt want her to get a meaningless bite and turn her off of them. 
> 
> I have also seen some hathlings that stay calm the first few few months then try a bout of acting tough for a bit, and then calm down with proper handling.


Thanks.   We know about them being nippy.   No big deal.   She actual has held a few babies and got her first little nip from one at a reptile show last week.  She's not bother by that at all.   She's excited to have one of her own to handle and tame.

----------


## chet1028



----------


## chet1028

Here she is.   She was perched like this when I checked on her this morning.

----------

